# Slooooooow response from ads.capablenet.com



## mrmike (May 2, 2001)

All day I've been having ludicrously long (multi-minute) delays loading pages here, all because of ads.capablenet.com. I don't really want to blacklist it at my router, but c'mon guys...


----------

